# medical sent for approval



## newf (17 Jul 2008)

I am looking for some info about medical files being sent away for approval.  I got two forms signed by eye doc and family doc.  Family doc had no issues but eye doc told me I have one weak eye and other eye is OK, was wondering if they will deny me entry because of this.  All I understand is that one eye corrected is 6/6 and the other is 5/6.  Will one bad eye keep me out.  The trade I am taking is nesops


----------



## dwalter (17 Jul 2008)

I reccomend doing a search, and checking the threads under the recruiting medical section. Trust me, there have been many many people who have asked that same question and had it answered before.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2008)

newf said:
			
		

> was wondering if they will deny me entry because of this.



You will find out soon enough i guess.......


----------



## newf (17 Jul 2008)

well I guess I kinda deserve that reply, sorry, does anyone know how long it takes for them to get back too you


----------



## Grando (17 Jul 2008)

they say 3 weeks


----------



## newf (17 Jul 2008)

so if wo couldn't give me a go, then chances are that the medical requirements for sight must not be met, is it a bad thing having your file sent away for approval, are your chances of them giving the ok slim, sorry guys but it s been a very long process for me and little freaked out that I may not get in


----------



## tech2002 (17 Jul 2008)

If WO gave that answer, most likely it is final , you can try to send new info and wait for response.. but most likely the first answer is final


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

newf said:
			
		

> so if wo couldn't give me a go, then chances are that the medical requirements for sight must not be met, is it a bad thing having your file sent away for approval, are your chances of them giving the ok slim, sorry guys but it s been a very long process for me and little freaked out that I may not get in



Now, someone from recruiting may correct me on this one, but WO can NOT give _anyone_ a "go" who has a noted medical issue, but just because he can't does NOT mean that your application will be denied <--- that's exactly what the medical review process exists for; they are the experts.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2008)

newf said:
			
		

> so if wo couldn't give me a go, then chances are that the medical requirements for sight must not be met, is it a bad thing having your file sent away for approval, are your chances of them giving the ok slim, sorry guys but it s been a very long process for me and little freaked out that I may not get in



Relax, take a deep breath ...you will find out if you pass when the results come in. If you dont pass its because you dont meet the standard, theres no use freaking out.


----------



## newf (17 Jul 2008)

wow thank you armyvern may get some sleep now lol


----------



## Deebs (22 Oct 2008)

I have a question. I just completed my second part of the medical this week, I answered all the docs questions and he looked at my info from part 1 and didn't even bother with the physical examination.

I have no medical problems and neither does my family, my vision is 20/20 , my hearing is great  and I told him I am exercising 4 times a week.

He said after reviewing it all and seeing that I am not obese that I didn't need my reflexes or anything else examined. Then my file was sent to Ottawa.

has anyone else had an experience similar to this?


----------



## Narcisse (22 Oct 2008)

I do. My file just get back for Ottawa today, the CFRC just call me. But the fact is that I'm wearing contact lens and they really want me to pass a test view with glasses. So I'll have to see my optometrist and get another exam.


----------



## whitey (22 Oct 2008)

I had to get an eye form filled out too, I talked to the CFRC  the week before last and they informed me that my medical file would be 3-6 weeks in Ottawa, depending on how busy they are. There is one thing I dont really get about the eye exam though. I couldn't really read what was on the wall at CFRC, the P's looked like Qs and a couple other letters were mixed up. But when I went to my eye doctor he told me i had completely healthy eyes, and i had no trouble reading what was on the wall there. I guess I just found it easier to read a projection then some letters on a shiney piece of paper.

EDIT: Just got the call for November 2nd BMQ. I just have to create a thread in personal stories to finalize my contract.


----------



## Deebs (24 Oct 2008)

My forms are fine there are no problems. Doc was happy with me.

I just didn't actually get my reflexes tested, the doc said I was good to go and he would only do that part if I really felt like it.

So I guess you haven't been selected then yet Narcisse?


----------



## Narcisse (24 Oct 2008)

No. They sent me a form by Canada Post. I received it in the morning and I get an appointment with my eye doc on Monday 27th at 3:00 p.m. ! After that I'll send them the result by fax and I'll wait again !


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2008)

Deebs, just curious if the doc you saw was military or civilian.


----------



## Deebs (25 Oct 2008)

Military PA


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2008)

Deebs said:
			
		

> Military PA



And they didn't do a "full" medical?  Interesting.


----------



## Deebs (25 Oct 2008)

I thought so too, and that is why I wondered if anyone had heard of that before?

He just reviewed all my results from prt 1 and asked me a bunch of medical questions, based on what I told him he seemed pretty satisfied.


----------



## medicineman (25 Oct 2008)

Deebs said:
			
		

> I have a question. I just completed my second part of the medical this week, I answered all the docs questions and he looked at my info from part 1 and didn't even bother with the physical examination.
> 
> I have no medical problems and neither does my family, my vision is 20/20 , my hearing is great  and I told him I am exercising 4 times a week.
> 
> ...



Odd - the only time I don't do a physical on someone is when I think they haven't got an ice cube's hope of getting in - and I've usually stopped the interview at that point as well. If you don't mind me asking, what CFRC was this at (please PM the response - don't want to publically embarrass anyone).

MM


----------



## Armymedic (27 Oct 2008)

MM,
Perhaps Deebs is such a fine specimen of a potential soldier that no exam was req'd...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Oct 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> MM,
> Perhaps Deebs is such a fine specimen of a potential soldier that no exam was req'd...



Oh yeah, kinda like you, eh?


----------



## Armymedic (27 Oct 2008)

I got glasses, so they did recheck my vision. 

But once I got my shirt off and the Doc saw the big S on the triangle imprinted on my chest, he, at that point, summed up the medical.

 8)


----------



## medicineman (27 Oct 2008)

Then he pulled out the kryptonite and a medical was required.. 8).

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Oct 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> I got glasses, so they did recheck my vision.
> 
> But once I got my shirt off and the Doc saw the big S on the triangle imprinted on my chest, he, at that point, summed up the medical.



Guess he didn't realize it was just a Saskatchewan brand, eh?  ;D


----------



## Deebs (28 Oct 2008)

Ha that is funny guys.

hopefully i'm some kind of good speciman for a potential soldier, but with that said I do have a little bit I could shed off around the midsection.

I can't wait to hear back.


----------

